# Best Schumann piano works collections....



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What are your recommendations for Schumann's
piano music?
:tiphat:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I bought a lovely set by Dana Ciocarlie who I had never heard of. Live Complete Solo Works. It was really cheap at the time and they are lovely recordings


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Would not hesitate putting this on top, but is OOP and expensive used.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The LeSage set has a lot of fine, engaged & idiomatic recordings, I don´t know of anything unsatisfying there.
Argerich/Harnoncourt for the Piano Concerto.


Argerich, Kissin and Horowitz each did several notable Schumann recordings.

A couple of others:
Davidsbündlertänze with Ugorski and Gieseking (definitely one of Gieseking´s more interesting recordings)
Phantasie-Stücke & Waldszenen (complete) with Richter
Humoreske with Feinberg

etc.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*If I was going to buy a complete set it would be Eric la Sage:* His chamber music set is good and his solo Schumann got good reviews.









*I have Jorg Demus and I don't like it very much.*

*Wilhelm Kempff has recorded quite a bit and it's a safe bet I guess - I have this set: this has 4 CDs - (there is also a set with 5 cds which includes the concerto.)
*








But what can I say I'm not a big Schumann fan.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Ras said:


> *I have Jorg Demus and I don't like it very much.*
> 
> *Wilhelm Kempff has recorded quite a bit and it's a safe bet I guess - I have this set: this has 4 CDs - (there is also a set with 5 cds which includes the concerto.)
> *
> ...


Just bought the Kempff - it is a remarkable display of civilised, illuminating playing. He was a very great pianist who knew the meaning of more is less.

Demus is functional but not particularly illuminating


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Other noted interpreters:

Lupu
Richter
Horowitz
Anda


----------

